# SMILIES



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Can we get some new ones... please.

Are the ones we have new??  I love some of them but there are others I don't like plus I don't think anyone uses.  

Where do I go to make a request?


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 22, 2008)

yes change the smilies but if you even think I getting rid on my little friend here, , I kill you


----------



## Overread (Oct 22, 2008)

best person to ask is the Smilie Queen

ergo Anty  she seems to have an endless supply of different ones


----------



## Chiller (Oct 22, 2008)

On another forum Im on, we can actually pick our top 16 favorite smilies, and store them over there>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.​ 
There are some cool ones here, but too much work to go fishing for them in the "more" catagory. :er:  I vote for better smilies. ​


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 22, 2008)

:albino:


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 22, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Can we get some new ones... please....
> Where do I go to make a request?


A direct appeal to one of the mods might work. They will probably want specifics of which ones should be retired and which should be added



Overread said:


> best person to ask is the Smilie Queen
> ergo Anty  she seems to have an endless supply of different ones


 










  <---- Like this one?


----------



## Hadeda (Oct 22, 2008)

You want more smilies? 

Eat some biting smilies!!!!!


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> yes change the smilies but if you even think I getting rid on my little friend here, , I kill you




Ok I won't touch the pearly whites.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Overread said:


> best person to ask is the Smilie Queen
> 
> ergo Anty  she seems to have an endless supply of different ones



Tell her to post some of her favorites so we can pick a few we like to add.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Chiller said:


> On another forum Im on, we can actually pick our top 16 favorite smilies, and store them over there>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.​
> There are some cool ones here, but too much work to go fishing for them in the "more" catagory. :er:  I vote for better smilies. ​




You and my boyfriend would be the best of friends... He's a horror fanatic.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> :albino:




Alex  ..... :hug::


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> A direct appeal to one of the mods might work. They will probably want specifics of which ones should be retired and which should be added
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like that smilie... any specific Mod... do tell....


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Hadeda said:


> You want more smilies?
> 
> Eat some biting smilies!!!!!




They look like there biting on strawberry's instead of teeth... cool....  So how's the weather in South Africa?


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 22, 2008)

Why, on a photography forum, do we not have this one:  





Some others I wish we had:


----------



## terri (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, here's the inside scoop......

....Anty has been my secret supplier for the last couple of months. We have Anty to thank for ALL of the peace sign smilies, and my personal fave (just used today, too!): this one: :redwine: 

So now you know - she really IS the smilie Queen.

The only problem with the "thinking" smilie is he's from yahoo - gotta be careful about what actually gets imported here. 

Chiller: you call that a "smilie"?! ale: Looks more like you're putting a hex on someone! 



Anyway, I'm totally game to some additions and deletions - don't want it to get too unwieldly back there.

So....help me out! Which ones should stay, which should go??


----------



## Overread (Oct 22, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Why, on a photography forum, do we not have this one:


 
we definatly need this one!


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 22, 2008)

Stay:
:thumbup:    :banghead: :cheers: 

Go:
 :shaking: :cyclops:

The rest I have no opinion on (though I think I would like most of them to stay).


The "This thread is worthless without pics" should be added for sure.  I like the violin one too, it would be nice if we could get that one.


----------



## terri (Oct 22, 2008)

Overread said:


> we definatly need this one!


I like it, too!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 22, 2008)

terri said:


> Okay, here's the inside scoop......
> 
> ....Anty has been my secret supplier for the last couple of months. We have Anty to thank for ALL of the peace sign smilies, and my personal fave (just used today, too!): this one: :redwine:
> 
> ...


 
You aint seen nuttin yet honey. :hug:: The hexing is just beggining here. Some members will feel some hurt when they pee, really soon.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

These are the ones that I love

:heart::blushing::hug:: :er: :cheers::raisedbrow::redwine: :blush2: :lmao:

My favorite of all... :greenpbl:

Ones that just don't seem to get used..:geek::badangel::king::hippie::Joker: ldman:  eacesign::camera:

But we should have something similar to what we removed.  The mooning is hilarious but can we have a cute tush.


----------



## Overread (Oct 22, 2008)

oh I have seen the old man used quite a few times


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Overread said:


> oh I have seen the old man used quite a few times



Oh I know but his face isn't the cutest...


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

:bounce: :nerd:  We should be able to find cuter ones.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 22, 2008)

How cute is an old man supposed to be?


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> How cute is an old man supposed to be?



This is why we don't need the imagery of him being old... Just a smilie that moons works best.  No gender or age assignment.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 22, 2008)

imported smilies are for connoisseurs,

such as ourselves


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 22, 2008)

These two are some of my favorites,   :shock:                

and this one is for yemme


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 22, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> but if you even think I getting rid on my little friend here, , I kill you



you relate to that one because Brits have big teeth


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> and this one is for yemme



:blushing::hug::


----------



## Chiller (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey...here is a cuter mooning guy....


----------



## Joves (Oct 22, 2008)

We need a crying smilie too.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 22, 2008)

Joves said:


> We need a crying smilie too.



I like this one for that, but when someone else is crying.






Soooo sad...  Yes, we all pity you...


----------



## Chiller (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Hey...here is a cuter mooning guy....


 
We should have a boy and a girl one...


----------



## Yemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Why don't we have a middle finger smilie?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 22, 2008)

that wouldn't be cute!:bounce:


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 22, 2008)

Some possibilities: 

mooning: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




crying:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bored /wait waiting


----------



## kundalini (Oct 22, 2008)

Any chance of a yawning smilie for those reallllllllyyyyy boooorrrrriiiinnnngggg threads?

The popcorn is alright, but it lends itself to waiting to see the outcome....... kinda like Blair Witch Project, and then ......... nothing.  Can't we say from the onset that the thread is bogus?


----------



## Yemme (Oct 23, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> that wouldn't be cute!:bounce:



I'm sure there's a way....


----------



## Yemme (Oct 23, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Some possibilities:
> 
> mooning:
> 
> ...



Love it... both of them... unisex tush... brilliant...


----------



## terri (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll start on some of these when I have some play time, soon, I promise! 

btw, all the peace signs stay.... they make me smile like a good smilie ought to do. eacesign:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 23, 2008)

Peace from the darkside terri​


----------



## terri (Oct 23, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Peace from the darkside terri​


OMG....!

 A darkside peace sign!! Only from you, Carl. :hug::


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 23, 2008)

we should add this smilie too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and maybe these:


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 23, 2008)

*Requested Smilies:*
Yawning/bored: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










..........



............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..........



............





   or  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



More mooning smilies: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.........



.........





Thinking/pondering: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.........





Giving the finger smilies can be found here (but I'd be happy if there was no such smilie added to the lineup)





*Suggested Smilies* (for situations that may commonly crop up...several options given for some)
Someone riding on their high horse:





Someone being provocative: 



...........



..........





Waiting/impatient: *



..........



..........*






You need help: 



.............


----------



## polymoog (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are some more :














































Some may have already seen some of these but as they aren't in the default set here I thought I'd show them ... I have a smilie folder so I can include a smilie as an image if it doesn't happen to exist on the forum where I am writing a message.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 23, 2008)

LOVE






 TOO CREEPY...






 LOVE





LOVE





PERFECT FOR THIS PLACE





COOL






 THIS ONE IS BETTER THAN JUST THE POPCORN ALONE


----------



## Yemme (Oct 23, 2008)

.............



...............



............





 / 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.........



.........



















...........



..........





*..........



..........*









.............



  FUNNY

I LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## Yemme (Oct 23, 2008)

polymoog said:


>


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## sunlioness (Oct 23, 2008)

There are some really nice smilies in this thread!! Why don't we gather some and have a voting at the end?

Oh, and pleaseeeee, could we have them in categories to make them easier browsable?????


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 23, 2008)

More suggestions for smilies that might find frequent use... 
Over your head:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rant:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rimshot:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 23, 2008)

A classic


----------



## Yemme (Oct 23, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


>



I love this smilie for you... It just fits your personality.... cute.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 23, 2008)

sunlioness said:


> There are some really nice smilies in this thread!! Why don't we gather some and have a voting at the end?
> 
> Oh, and pleaseeeee, could we have them in categories to make them easier browsable?????



I agree, great idea... I hope someone's taking notes...


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## lostprophet (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Yemme (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the middle finger... Those tears and trembling have to be added...


----------



## Overread (Oct 25, 2008)

we need this guy for slow (read weekend) days!


----------



## Yemme (Oct 28, 2008)

So I take that we won't have new smilies...


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2008)

Yemme said:


> So I take that we won't have new smilies...


Who said so? :greenpbl: 

I've been busy, that's all. You've not been around here that long: one of the first things you have to learn is that things move slowly at TPF! There's a lot of background stuff going on, so what's on the front burner one day will shift to the back burner another. 

Patience, grasshopper..... <<---hey, anyone have a smilie for that?


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2008)

terri said:


> Who said so? :greenpbl:
> 
> I've been busy, that's all. You've not been around here that long: one of the first things you have to learn is that things move slowly at TPF! There's a lot of background stuff going on, so what's on the front burner one day will shift to the back burner another.
> 
> *Patience, grasshopper*..... <<---hey, anyone have a smilie for that?


 
What do you want....a Guns and Roses Smilie, or a David Carridine smilie


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2008)

Chiller said:


> What do you want....a Guns and Roses Smilie, or a David Carridine smilie


David, of course!! 

Okay, I've removed several of them and we now have a few new ones to play with:

:waiting: I love this guy!! (Yemme can use him on me now if I take too long) 

:gah:

:addpics:

:naughty:

:violin:

There might be more....I ran through this thread kinda fast. I see more I like, too! 

Oh, and I'm with Anty - I don't want any middle finger smilies, and we'll have to make do with the old man for the mooning shot.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 28, 2008)

waitingTerri.... Don't you guys have a person or something back there to do this type of work for you so you don't have to do it.  We want more simlies...


----------



## Yemme (Oct 28, 2008)

...... please.....:smileys:


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 28, 2008)

THANK YOU so much for waiting  I might very well have to figure out a way to put him in every post.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 28, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I think:violin: Yemme could be rolling in smilies but  still wouldn't be enough!



:naughty: Not true.....I think your right...  But look we got us some new ones and I'm happy:goodvibe:


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 28, 2008)

You need to use this :camera: to take a picture of yourself doing this


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2008)

Once we are finished nagging about getting some good smilies, we gotta nag them about activating the favorite smilies thingy in the window over there>. 
 hah....they cant fool me that it cant be done either, cause I was a mod on another forum, and it was possible....nee nee nee,


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2008)

Yemme said:


> :waiting:Terri.... *Don't you guys have a person or something back there to do this type of work* for you so you don't have to do it. We want more simlies...


 I'm the only person or something back there, unless Chiller is hiding in the dark, waiting to scare me. 

Glad you like them so far, I will try to do some more over the next several days.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2008)

terri said:


> I'm the only person or something back there, unless Chiller is hiding in the dark, waiting to scare me.
> 
> Glad you like them so far, I will try to do some more over the next several days.


 
whahaha....you dont want me back there.  :lmao:   I know where the big red button is.  whip it....whip it good.  

by the way terri....watch the curtains tonight...somebody is watching you.


----------



## Yemme (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Yemme (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Yemme (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Yemme (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Artograph (Nov 8, 2008)

I_ LOVE_ THEM *ALL*!!!   LOL!


----------



## Yemme (Nov 12, 2008)

I found another one...


----------



## Yemme (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Chiller (Nov 12, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


>


This one really hurts my eye Dano. :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 12, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> it does look painful ahaha


 

Well...look at the poor smilie twitch.  Can you imagine having to put up with that all night.


----------



## Yemme (Nov 12, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


>



I liked the first one but it was too cruel and the eyes on the one holding the stick looks funny.


We don't need the second one... We don't have rules at TPF.


----------

